# Has anyone ever used Aquarium gel bacteria balls?



## stealthypotatoes (Feb 2, 2013)

Saw a video on youtube and the guy was saying if you buy 1 liter of his bio then you get like 5 small gel bacteria balls that is good for your tank
I looked it up and I got the name "Evolution Aqua Pure Aquarium."
Has anyone ever used this stuff before? Supposed to make your water crystal clear.
http://www.amazon.com/Evolution-Aquarium-Freshwater-Bacteria-Bio-Balls/dp/B007ISJGGQ


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

Without saying what the bacteria are, I would not buy it. 

To cycle a tank (new or crashed) you want to look for Nitrospira species of bacteria. Do not waste your money on any other product. You will not have to add them every week. These bacteria will thrive in a healthy tank and reproduce just fine. These bacteria are tricky to package and ship. Look for products like Dr. Tim's One and Only, Tetra Safe Start, Microbe Lift's Nite Out II and perhaps others. Read the label. 

To decompose waste in the aquarium:
1) Set it up right so it is not overloaded with waste producing livestock, do not overfeed and so on.
2) Be patient. These bacteria will find the tank and live in it just fine without having to add them every week. 
3) Clean the filter as needed, before it slows down. Gently vacuum the lower area. Do not need to dig into the substrate of a planted tank, just skim to remove larger debris.
Many of these bacteria and fungi can enter a resting stage, so are easy to ship in liquid or dry, if you think you need to add them.


----------



## ua hua (Oct 30, 2009)

I have read a few threads on Simplydiscus forum about them and many people said they worked. With that being said I have no experience with them or do I know what it is exactly inside the little magic balls other than what they tell you it is(beneficial bacteria). The first time I read about them I assumed that it was something like Calcium Bentonite Clay or Calcium Montmorillonite Clay which is something I have used in my water garden for my koi but it isn't. I have a hard time believing some of these miracle products that "will instantly cycle" your tank but maybe it's because I'm used to doing things the old school way of just letting the cycle run its course.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

If you see words like "instantly" in any ad for a product you should be suspicious of the product. Very rarely does anything good happen instantly. But, I have never even seen that product, so maybe it is an exception.


----------

